# new puppy



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 23, 2012)

So I traded a non registered lamancha doe for a pyr puppy. He's said to be 8wks old but he's probably more like 5wks. The lady told me he was born 12/09 that would only make him 6wks. Anyway I'm happy to have him and my doe fiona will be happy to provide him with milk for a couple weeks


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your new puppy!   

Would love to see pics!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 26, 2012)

Well here he is Blue Dog Farms Nicholas. Im pretty sure hes closer to 4 weeks, but hes drinking his goat milk and growing already, so he will be ok. Poor baby. I just think about the other puppys that she sold that dont have the fresh warm goat milk and are surviving on just dog food at this young age.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 26, 2012)

He is as cute as a button!  I want one!    I have to agree though, my goodness he looks young.  I am glad that you have him and will be able to give him the nurishment that he needs and deserves.  I hope the others find good homes too!  Keep sharing the pics as he grows.  And congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Awwww...what a sweet baby!!!  Just want to pick this little one up and cuddle  Lucky baby to have you milk warm goat's milk!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2012)

Isn't is illegal to sell a puppy that young? Assuming it is 4-5 weeks old that is. I know there are still people out there who do it anyway, but frim what I have heard it isn't good for the puppy to be seperated from mom that early and they don't get the socialization from mom and litter mates they need to learn some basic things. There are lots of things that puppies learn from mom in those first few weeks and if they are taken from mom too early they don't learn those skills. Someof those skills are proper behavior because mom will correct bad behavior.

I'm not trying to criticize, that is just the first question that popped in my head when you said it was that young. I'm glad it found a good home with you though where it gets extra care in the form of warm milk. I hope he turns into a great LGD for you (assuming that is what his purpose is).


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutly. He should have never been taken from mom, and I dont condone her choice in doing that. The only reason I went ahead witht he decision to take him is because I new even if I didnt someone else would and he would have a better chance with me drinking goat milk than with someone else who didnt know what they where doing. She had already sold all but him and his brother. My heart breaks for this little guy. My australian shepherd has taken him in as a foster baby, shes good at that.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 26, 2012)

Compared to the litter I had born on 12/8, that puppy looks a lot smaller. So, I would agree that he's younger than what they said. Has he been wormed? If he's wormy, it could be why he's not growing well. 

I give him a good start, continue with the goat milk, but you'll probably want to supplement with some type of puppy vitamin and electrolyte as well.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 26, 2012)

At 5 weeks, he should be starting on kibble softened with your goat milk.  Get some really good kibble, like Taste of The Wild and soften it up for him.  Poor little guy....i can't believe she was letting those pups go so young.  That's sad.  I am glad you got him though.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 26, 2012)

So Cute!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 26, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 27, 2012)

He's so adorable.

And he's so lucky to have you take such good care of him; he's such a little guy!

Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 28, 2012)

Well Nicholas is doing great! He is a very smart boy and already wants to be with the goats and chickens. Hes so little though we cant leave him out alone. This does worry me a little because he is getting attatched to us, but we have no other choice. Hes small enough that a hawk or owl would love to scoop him up. So until he grows a little more he will spend his time with us or in a crate with the chicks we have in the work shop. Though if Im being honest, hes not in the crate much.  Last night he spent the night in the house
This is Nicholas snuggled up on the couch with me and Bella the Chiuaua.









Bad habits I know I know, but he will be outside soon enough and hes already training. I was leaving him in the feed room at night to sleep in the hay but yesterday morning 
I went to get him and he was gone. I found him over at the gate to the goat pen standing gaurd. I couldnt believe it. Hes so little. Some how he pushed the door open and out he went. So no more sleeping in the feed room until hes a little bigger.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 28, 2012)

you are absolutely doing the right thing letting him sleep in the house for now.  He is WAY too young to be alone.  don't worry if he bonds to you....the livestock bond can wait until he's a bit older.  He will be fine.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 28, 2012)

Caroinagirl your anatolian in the picture is absoluty beautiful. We had one for a while but she started killing chickens and we couldnt keep her in with the goats any longer she kept climbing out. She finally had to find a new home after she killed my slate turkey hen. It broke my heart to part with her but she found a great home with a vet tech that has goats but no fowl and guardian dog experiance. She actually lives across the street now.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 28, 2012)

I keep looking at your thread for a puppy fix. 
Just another week till mine are ready.


----------



## Mzyla (Jan 30, 2012)

Blue Dog Farms 
I agree with carolinagirl; guarding can wait. You doing human thing right now.
This dog will remember your love to him.
He will be guardian one day (don't worry), because his instinct will force him to do it.

I had my baby-pyr at home for the first weeks and he did grow out of it.
His biological drive pushed him outside to do what he was intended for.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Feb 10, 2012)

After reading this thread, I'm wondering how the little guy is doing?


----------

